

Ask HN: What would you ask a recruiter? - joshdotsmith

I'm starting a video blog where I'll be interviewing companies about their hiring process, what they look for in coders, and just some general information about them.<p>So what would you ask a recruiter at one of these companies? What do you wish you could know that would get you hired?<p>(Recruiter here means the point person on recruiter. May be a professional recruiter, may be a founder.)<p>Let me know in the comments. Cheers!<p>P.S. If you're a company and you want featured, ping me at josh@coder.ly. I'm also going to feature some developers/designers in the future, so also ping me if you'd be interested in an interview about your perspective.
======
west
What languages/skills do you see becoming the most in demand over the next few
years?

------
Tangaroa
Why is it so hard to find entry-level work? Why are there far more openings
for senior developers and project managers than for second-tier coders, and
very few openings anywhere for a first-tier coder with no experience?

~~~
phaus
There's lots of entry-level jobs, they just require a bachelor's degree + 5-8
years of experience and pay 50-60k a year.

On a serious note, I read somewhere that the shortage of entry level jobs is
due to the expansion of unpaid/poorly paid internships.

